# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Cual es El MEJOR TRUCO DE MAGIA???

## charliebulsara

Q tal colegas? Cual es a su entender El mejor de todos los trucos, ya sea close up o de salon, el truco que cuenta con todas las espectativas, es poco predecible y siempre deja anonadado al publico??

----------


## ign

Cualquier efecto o rutina que esté trabajado y bien presentado puede reunir las características que tu enumeras.

¿Cuál es el que más te gusta a ti? Trabájalo, estúdialo y mímalo, así obtendrás lo que buscas   :Wink:  .

¡Un saludo!

P.D. Este tema no lo termino de ver en "Lo mejor y lo peor".

----------


## charliebulsara

Bueno, primero es verdad q quizas esta pregunta no fue bien ubicada en " lo mejor y lo peor" ocurre q recien hoy me hice miembro en la comunidad, y tengo q explorar bien los temas aun.
ES cierto q cualquiera puede ser un buen truco, a mie para los de salon la verdad me interesan mucho los de leletransportacion, y mutacion, pero ultimamente y muy lejos de parecersele a estos ultimos, tengo una gran avidez hacia el Origami, ya saben, el de la caja pequeña arriba de una mesita, esta cajita se despliega hasta tener un tamaño en el cual entrara un asistente , luego la caja se pliega nuevamente y es atravezada por tres Katanas japonesas..

----------


## ign

Es que en el impacto de un efecto residen varios factores: la personalidad del mago, sus movimientos, la presentación que le de, la forma de realizarlo, la puesta en escena...

Un amigo mío logra emocionar al público con la rutina de cuerdas de Tabary. Es para mi gusto uno de sus mejores efectos, no por la rutina en sí, sino por el trabajo que lleva detrás (y a pesar de los buenos resultados que obtiene con ella, sigue pensando en modificar pases, seguir adaptándola a su personalidad, etc).

Si te gusta el Origami, coge el juego y machácalo hasta que lo hagas mejor que nadie.
Creo que es lo mejor que se puede hacer.

¡Un saludo y bienvenido!

----------


## charliebulsara

gracias  por la bienvenida.

El origami por ahora no puedo realizarlo por temas economicos, si me pongo a hacerlo ahora me voy a meter en serios lios legales por los derechos de autor...

----------


## shark

sin ofender, es una pregunta que se hace en este foro cada mes o así. Siempre mal planteada.

----------

